# Is the Australian immigration system user-friendly?



## Editor (Oct 30, 2012)

If you read the official press releases from the Austrian government you would likely assume that the Australian immigration system is very user-friendly and perhaps one of the best in the world. We therefore thought it would be interesting to gather the opinions of those who have moved to Australia in recent times, and those [...]

Click to read the full news article: Is the Australian immigration system user-friendly?...
Please come back to discuss the story here in this thread.


----------



## robboat (Jun 12, 2012)

Editor said:


> If you read the official press releases from the Austrian government you would likely assume that the Australian immigration system is very user-friendly and perhaps one of the best in the world. We therefore thought it would be interesting to gather the opinions of those who have moved to Australia in recent times, and those [...]
> Click to read the full news article: Is the Australian immigration system user-friendly?...
> Please come back to discuss the story here in this thread.


I cannot compare the "Austrian" system to the Australian system......

Maybe there are some Austrians who could help...... 

* ED : Amendment made to article - thanks for pointing that out.


----------



## azharpathan81 (May 24, 2013)

I think Australian Immigration system is the most friendly ...I have applied to some other countries like US & Canada but they seem primitive v/s Australian system.


----------



## Editor (Oct 30, 2012)

Hi Azharpathan81

What elements of the US and Canadian system did you find primitive compared to Australia?


----------



## azharpathan81 (May 24, 2013)

Dear Editor,

Ease of submitting i.e. uploading documents online,clarity & transparency of policy of granting Visa, processing time are some of the factors in which I find Australia way ahead of its time. As a matter of fact in recent announcement Canadian foreign minister Jason Kenny announced to follow Australian way of immigration. 

Azhar


----------



## Theoilman (Mar 17, 2013)

azharpathan81 said:


> Dear Editor,
> 
> Ease of submitting i.e. uploading documents online,clarity & transparency of policy of granting Visa, processing time are some of the factors in which I find Australia way ahead of its time. As a matter of fact in recent announcement Canadian foreign minister Jason Kenny announced to follow Australian way of immigration.
> 
> Azhar


This is just anecdotal, but when my wife applied for a US green card, and was approved, the card never showed up. We called and called and eventually they said they would look into it. No word for 3 months. Then finally a letter arrived saying, "We have determined that your card was lost. Please apply again." They wouldn't just send a new card, we had to completely apply all over again! And our application was just put at the end of the list of all the others. What should have taken 6 months took over a year.


----------

